# Routan parts (SS dead pedal, RES headphones, monster mats)



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

1 new & 1 used headphone, 1 remote for RES 2009-2013 $60 shipped. - SOLD. 

1 Stainless dead pedal $20 shipped - Sold

3 rows of VW monster floor mats $120 shipped. SOLD. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

showtz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, my dead pedals are still out there!

Can you post pics of your mats. Ours are getting a little tattered.

If you want PM me and I'll shoot you my number to text pics

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

“QUOTE Awesome, my dead pedals are still out there!” 

Sorry the mats sold right away. the dead Pedal was my favorite accessory! Very high quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

